# Pellet storage



## dseitz25 (Mar 21, 2017)

Just got a nice new Rec Tec pellet smoker, curious as to how people store their pellets to avoid humidity. I live in Long Island NY where the summer humidity routinely gets to 80-90%.


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 21, 2017)

I use a pickle bucket with gasket and lid works in Kansas anyway not sure if it's legal in ny without a permit:yahoo: jk


----------



## mowin (Mar 21, 2017)

I got a ton of lumberjack pellets delivered. I was worried about storage. What I do and it's worked well is I lined large Rubbermaid trash cans with heavy duty construction bags. I can fit 4, 40# bags. I tape the bag and make sure the lid it on tight. 

I've found out the hard way critters like the taste on wood pellets, especially fruit woods .So I make sure everything's sealed up well. I tape a tag onto the lid with what's in each can.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Mar 22, 2017)

I use the orange Home Depot "Homer" buckets. They have a large O-ring in the lid, seems to be a tight fit.


----------



## bangster (Mar 26, 2017)

I am not sure how waterproof these lids are, but I filled a bucket with water and tipped it over, and it didn't leak until it fell off from the weight of the water. The lids also get pretty deflected if you stack them and not put the top bucket correctly centered on the one below. That also might be made worse when in the sun and it is 95 degrees, which is was last week. I don't really have any in doors place to store mine. I live in the southwest desert and will probably be fine outdoors until the monsoons, then I will move them temporarily to a covered area.

These hold about 26 pounds of pellets, I use a scoop to load my Traeger. I have more buckets now with more wood types, cherry, apple, mesquite, hickory, Traeger gourmet blend, oak, whiskey barrel, and one I mix different types of wood in. I labeled the buckets and the lids, and made labeled magnets to stick on the smoker so I remember what type of wood is in it.













33015387235_d252b1770f_h.jpg



__ bangster
__ Mar 26, 2017


----------



## jtrainor56 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a finished basement that was done about 9 years ago. I had a separate heat system with a unit to control humidity put in, cost damn near $4k back then. Anyway, having gone through almost a ton of pellets in three years I have never had a problem. I have six of the Kingsford charcoal containers always filled, their design makes it easy to pour out pellets into the hopper.


----------

